# Je veux faire de mon macbook une machine de fou !!!!



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir a vous tous utilisateurs de Macgénération !!! j'ai quelques question, au nombre de 3, à vous poser au sujet de mon macbook afin de le booster a son maximum :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: (la description de mon mac se trouve dans ma signature en bas de page  )

1) déjà, je souhaite changer mon DD interne, et y monter un raptor 2.5" a 10000 tr/min, est-ce possible??? est ce qu'il se montedans un macbook unibody? Mon mac le supportera-t-il?  (question la plus importante ^^)

2) Je souhaite également le passer de 4Go de RAM a 8Go, même question, est ce qu'il m'accèptera autant de ram sur la carte mère...? pourrais-je les exploiter pleinement ou serais-je bridé?

3) Est-il possible D'overclocker son mac? quels sont les risques? y'a t-il une utilité a faire cela par rapport au risques?

Merci d'avance de toutes vos réponses, je les attends impatiemment  thx !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Un Velociraptor à 10000 trs/min ? Je l'ignore. Mais *remplacer le superdrive par un SSD*, c'est jouable et pas plus coûteux.

L'overclocking d'un MB Unibody ? C'est possible, effectivement, sous Windows : *http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/01/26/overclock-des-portables-unibody-sous-windows*

Le rajout de RAM jusqu'à 8 Go ? *Voir ici*, pour qui lit l'anglais (on est geek ou pas...).

Le rapport risque/intérêt ? Très médiocre (je suis gentil, je ne dis pas "nul").

Qu'apprécie-t-on VRAIMENT sur un Mac ? Une fois que l'on a répondu à cette question, on sait si on doit oui ou non installer le disque dur de la mort qui tue, champion du monde de la chaleur, de la consommation électrique et des vibrations, overclocker le CPU et le GPU au risque de fusiller l'autonomie et de rendre la machine instable, bourrer le boîtier avec de la RAM supplémentaire dont on n'aura sans doute jamais l'usage (4Go, c'est déjà fort bien), etc. Un ordinateur, surtout un portable, c'est avant tout un bon compromis (puissance/autonomie/transportabilité/confort d'utilisation). Apple sait faire ça. Une "machine de fou", c'est exactement le contraire. 

Bref, tu peux bien sûr upgrader ton MB. Mais dans une mesure raisonnable. Et garder ton argent pour acheter des périphériques utiles... Il suffit que ton intelligence soit plus forte que tes pulsions.


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Merci d'avoir répondu si vite Cratès  je te remercie de tes conseils avisés, mais en ce qui concerne ce macbook la, je veux plus qu'y donner un coup de jeune, ^^ Je voudrais vraiement que cela deviennent un engin de guerre pour les applications que j'utilise (photoshop, aftereffect, serato, live...) d'où les 8Go de Ram, a savoir juste si cela est possible.

Après je voulais savoir si les core 2 duo qui tournent a 2,53GHz sont-il les même processeurs que le mien qui tourne à 2,4GHz ? d'où l'overclock ^^ pourquoi se contenter de 2,4 quand on peux avoir 2,53 (cela fait partit de plein de petit détails mais au final sa fait un tout  )

Et le plus inmportant de mes questions, le disque dur... ce que je cherche avant tout c'est une rapidité absolue, le top, que mon Macbook ne soit plus aussi silencieux qu'avant, je m'y accommoderais ^^ c'est pour cela qu'en priorité je cherche a s'avoir si CE raptor se monte et fonctionne correctement sur macbook, l'autonomie, tant pis vu qu'il fonctionne souvent sur secteur ( et puis même avec une telle configue je suis sur qu'il tiendra mieux qu'un PC portable, car eux ils sont très gourmand en énergie)...

Donc voila ma question prioritaire serait, est ce que quelqu'un sais si ce raptor se monte sur les macbook ??? avantages? inconvéniants?? merci d'avance  et encore merci pour tes conseil Cratès


----------



## arnowood (28 Décembre 2010)

je n'apporte aucune réponse mais je les  attends .. surtout au niveau du raptor.. j'en ai un qui traine a la maison ...


----------



## eNeos (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour le velociraptor... J'en ai un, aucun intérêt. Mes Seagate sont au moins aussi rapides. Si tu veux vraiment gagner quelque chose sur le disque, prends un SSD. Là tu auras un truc delamorkitu : gains en rapidité, en consommation et sonore.
Pour la RAM, regarde si tes 4 Go sont consommés avant de vouloir en rajouter.
Pour l'overclock, je suis comme Cratès... Bof, surtout sur un portable.


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

merci pour tes réponses,  tu as donc un raptor dans un macbook c'est sa si j'ai tout bien compris ??? en tou cas je cherchais un raptor parce que d'une les SSD n'ont que peu de capacité, et de deux sont énormément limité en réécriture, pour l'instant cela ne vaut pas la peine a mon avis... alors d'après toi eNeos il n'y a pas de différence entre un  raptor 10000tr et un segate 7200tr????

Je consome déja toute la RAM avec photoshop  il faut savoir qu'avec ce genre de logiciel, plus vous avez de RAM, plus il en consomme... mais plus il est rapide. en plus les barettes sont en soldes jprefère en profiter si c possible, mais sur le site ou Cratès m'a filé le lien, d'après ce que j'en ai compris, je crois qu'il y a qu'a partir de 2009 qu'ils accèpent les 8Go de Ram non??? savahnt que mon macbook est un modèle batard qui n'a été vendu que 6 mois ^^ je ne sais jamais ou le classer. Merci de vos réponses en toutcas j'en attend d'autre avec impatience


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Fais une recherche *ICI*, dans la base de données des produits Apple, pour trouver la fiche technique complète de ton modèle.


----------



## eNeos (28 Décembre 2010)

Nan, pas de macbook, pas même de portable.
Et oui, un velociraptor est même moins rapide que les derniers Seagate 7200.12 ou les Samsung Spinpoint (en 7200 trs/mn) en lecture/écriture. Pour les temps d'accès, le raptor reste un peu plus rapide par contre.

Moi qui pense également qu'il est trop tôt pour investir dans du SSD (sauf besoins particuliers), je suis carrément contre le raptor. Gains infimes voir nuls, chauffe importante et un prix déraisonnable. A choisir je prendrais un SSD quitte à le payer plus cher.

Pour la RAM, il est certain qu'on n'en a jamais trop. Mais ce n'est pas non plus utile non plus d'en avoir trop... Photoshop ne sera pas plus rapide avec plus de RAM s'il est "planté" par les accès disque.


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Oki merci de vos précision, j'avoue que le prix est déraisonnable, mais le SSD n'est vraiement pas encore au point alors on verra dans quelques annés... Donc je présume que si je pars sur un Segate Momentus 500Go a 7200tr et 32Mo cela sera tout aussi bien pour moins cher??? alors tant que je suis la, que signifie ces 8, 16 ou 32Mo sur les disques dur?? a quoi cela sert-il?? pour la RAM sa ne sera pas négligeable quand j'aplique des filtres sur des photow en RAW... que cela ne mette pas 15Min a s'appliquer... en tou cas merci a tous pour vos commentaires cela m'aide beaucoup


----------



## photo4photos (28 Décembre 2010)

Je te conseille un peu la config que j'ai xD

Seagate momentus XT 500 go, 8 giga de Ram... Enfin...

Moi je travaille dans la photographie et le graphisme donc je t'en parle en connaissance de cause et cela tourne très très bien =D

De toute manière au dessus tu ne pourras mieux sur ton portable... Moi j'ai une tour que j'utilise quand je fais des montages de fous... Ou même quand j'utilise photoshop et 34 ou plus de calques... =)


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse  je sais qu'avec un portable, qui plus est un petit je peut difficilement prétendre à plus... mais tu ne m'as pas dit ta vitesse de rotation de disque dur ni ta mémoire tampon du disque (je ne sais toujours pas à quoi cela sert d'ailleur ^^) merci


----------



## eNeos (28 Décembre 2010)

En gros, la mémoire tampon sert à anticiper la lecture sur le disque et donc de gagner en temps d'accès.
Les gains sont logarithmiques, donc en avoir trop ne sert à rien. 32Mo sont ce qu'il y a de plus courant.


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour faire simple, pour la rotation:
Plus le DD tourne vite, plus il accède aux informations rapidement. 
Donc 7200 c'est mieux que 5400.
Mais le SSD est le champion toutes catégories, la technologie est très différente.


----------



## eNeos (28 Décembre 2010)

Pas forcément depuis quelques temps car plus les infos sont denses, moins il y a de chemin à faire pour les lire/écrire.
Je ne connais pas les 5.400, mais il vaut mieux un 7.200 bien dense à un 10.000 pas trop dense.

Les derniers Seagate ou Samsung sont plus rapides en lecture/écriture alors que les plateaux tournent moins vite que les raptors.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Et puis dire, comme le fait Dafeel, que le SSD n'est vraiment pas encore au point...  Je pense que c'est le résultat de quelques lectures un peu rapides. Il y a plusieurs fils sur MacGé qui ont été consacrés à cette question et le bilan de l'expérience utilisateur est plus que satisfaisant pour ceux qui utilisent des SSD depuis des années (dont votre serviteur). La vraie limite reste, et pour longtemps encore sans doute, le prix au Go par rapport à un disque à plateaux magnétiques. Il reste toujours la solution d'un disque hybride, très intéressant pour accélérer le démarrage du système ou le lancement des applications, mais qui ne booste en rien les tâches courantes d'après les tests effectués : *http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Momentus-XT-23310/* (un Momentus XT - 2.5 pouces - 500 Go + 4 Go SSD - 7200 tours/min - 32 Mo - SATA II vaut dans les 109 &#8364; actuellement sur GrosBill).


----------



## David_b (28 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> Oki merci de vos précision, j'avoue que le prix est déraisonnable, mais le SSD n'est vraiement pas encore au point


 Ha bon ?
Tu peux me filer un lien vers une news qui parle d'un SSD mort d'usure (pour cause d'absence du TRIM, c'est ça?), ou d'un série de Mac qui auraient des SSD foireux ou je ne sais quoi qui expliquerait "pas encore au point" ?

J'en utilise depuis plusieurs années et ça va, merci 

Edit: Cramé par Cratès


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord ^^ Désolé mais le SSD n'est pas encore au point, j'entends par la que les disques SSD ne font pas plus de 256Go, ce qui ne m'interesse absolument pas puisque je cherche a augmenter ma capacité de stockage a 500Go... puis le prix d'un tel SSD surpasse largement le prix d'un raptor, c'est pour cela que je ne me suis pas orienté vers cela. excusez moi de ne pas avoir été très clair sur le sens du mot "pas au point" c'est dans ce sens que je l'entendais...

En revanche Cratès, l'optique de l'hybride je ne l'avais pas envisagé, et cela m'intéresse énormément    Comment cela fonctionne ? (dsl sur certains points je suis un Noob lol) on instale l'OS sur la partie SSD? merci encore pour vos nombreuses réponses


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2010)

Il existe des SSD de 500Go, c'est juste une question de prix.


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

ouais mais je pense que 1 SSD de 500Go doit a peu près valoir le prix d'un macbook, je vois pas trop l'interêt a ce prix la :'( en plus j'en ai pas trouvé mais merci quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Je cite le test de presence-pc.com :

"Seagate a mis au point un système complexe d'analyse en temps réel des données les plus souvent utilisées, qui sont alors chargées dans la mémoire Flash, afin d'améliorer leur temps d'accès". Mais la mémoire Flash ne représente ici que 4 Go. Comme je l'ai indiqué, on ne sent la différence qu'au démarrage du système ou des applications. Le traitement des fichiers n'en tire pas parti.

Si l'on veut vraiment tirer parti d'un SSD sans vendre un rein ni sacrifier son espace de stockage, la solution est celle que j'ai indiquée : associer un disque dur (celui déjà présent sur le MacBook) et un SSD installé à la place du lecteur optique. Un Petit SSD sur lequel on installe le système et les applications gourmandes + un disque dur standard pour le stockage et le tout venant. Avec un "petit" SSD, le coût est raisonnable. Sur MacWay, un Intel Postville de 80 Go coûte 169,90 &#8364; ; un lecteur-graveur externe moins de 50 &#8364;. À comparer à un Velociraptor à 267,89 &#8364;...

Plus de 500 Go ? Ici, par exemple : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096563.html
1341,96 &#8364;


----------



## arturus (28 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> Je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord ^^ Désolé mais le SSD n'est pas encore au point, j'entends par la que les disques SSD ne font pas plus de 256Go, ce qui ne m'interesse absolument pas puisque je cherche a augmenter ma capacité de stockage a 500Go... puis le prix d'un tel SSD surpasse largement le prix d'un raptor, c'est pour cela que je ne me suis pas orienté vers cela. excusez moi de ne pas avoir été très clair sur le sens du mot "pas au point" c'est dans ce sens que je l'entendais...
> 
> En revanche Cratès, l'optique de l'hybride je ne l'avais pas envisagé, et cela m'intéresse énormément    Comment cela fonctionne ? (dsl sur certains points je suis un Noob lol) on instale l'OS sur la partie SSD? merci encore pour vos nombreuses réponses



http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096563.html , tiens un ssd qui répond a tes beoins de stockage ( Edit 2 : oups, Cratès a déjà indiqué ce lien).

Sinon quid des vibrations de vos 7200 t.min et de cet hybride ?

Edit : Vu sur la partie "assistance" du site apple.com/fr " Vous pouvez installer au maximum 4 Go de mémoire dans votre MacBook (13 pouces, aluminium, fin 2008)"
le lien : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1651?viewlocale=fr_FR
donc je pense que tu ne pourras pas upgrader à 8 Go de RAM.


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Ha, il va falloir que tu m'expliques quelques truc Cratès... on peux mettre un deuxième disque dur alors si j'ai bien compris? qu'appelles tu le lecteur optique??? ce disque hybride m'apparaitra comme deux disques différents dur sur le bureau??? désolé mais je vois que mes compétences sont de loin dépassés et si cela ne te dérange pas je voudrais bien quelques précisions encore... merci encore de tes conseils


----------



## arturus (28 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> qu'appelles tu le lecteur optique??? ce disque hybride m'apparaitra comme deux disques différents dur sur le bureau???



le lecteur optique c'est le superdrive, le truc qui sert à lire cd et dvd.  

pour le hybride, non c'est un seul disque qui apparait sur le bureau.


----------



## eNeos (28 Décembre 2010)

lecteur optique  communément appelé lecteur cd.
La solution que préconise Cratès, qui me semble être excellente, est de remplacer le "lecteur CD" par un disque SSD. Tu pourras ainsi avoir OS X et les applis sur le SSD (démarrage ultra rapide), tes fichiers de travail également sur le SSD et tes fichiers finis sur le disque dur mécanique (celui d'origine).

Le disque hybride apparaîtra comme 1 seul disque et pour cause. Tu ne seras pas maitre de qui fait quoi et qui va où. La partie SSD du disque est ni plus ni moins qu'un gros cache géré par l'électronique du disque pour accélérer les données récurrentes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Bien dit messieurs...  

Pour la possibilité de pousser la mémoire jusqu'à 8 Go, je ne peux ni ne veux rien affirmer. 

Voir ici cependant : http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...e-unibody-how-to-upgrade-ram-memory-type.html

Et cette discussion ici : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=713456

Il me paraît clair qu'Apple n'encourage pas du tout ce type de bricolage. Les MB sont conçus pour supporter jusqu'à 4 Go : au-delà, c'est l'aventure...


----------



## David_b (28 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Il me paraît clair qu'Apple n'encourage pas du tout ce type de bricolage. Les MB sont conçus pour supporter jusqu'à 4 Go : au-delà, c'est l'aventure...


Selon le modèle, c'est une aventure... sans risque. Je ne connais pas le modèle de notre ami, mais mon vieux MBP de 2006 qui ne supportait que 4go, selon Apple, en utilisait 6 (4+2) avec un enthousiasme évident


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Et voilà David qui pousse au surarmement.... Et la décroissance alors ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle devient dans l'affaire ? _Less is more_...


----------



## David_b (28 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Et voilà David qui pousse au surarmement....


Pour une fois, je peux  


Pi, ça m'a permis (ça et virer le superdrive qui sert à rien, pour mettre 2 SSD) de le garder de 2006 à 2010


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Mon modèle est précisé dans ma signature  merci encore... est-il possible alors de changer la barrette qu'il y a directement sur la carte mère? puisque David_b tu n'a changé qu'une seule des deux barettes j'en viens à me poser cette question...


----------



## arturus (28 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> Mon modèle est précisé dans ma signature  merci encore... est-il possible alors de changer la barrette qu'il y a directement sur la carte mère? puisque David_b tu n'a changé qu'une seule des deux barettes j'en viens à me poser cette question...



oui bien sur, tu peux enlever une barrette de 2 Go pour mettre a la place une de 4 Go qui te donnera 4+2= 6

Après, ce n'est pas dit que le systeme accepte 6 Go vu qu'apple limite les macbooks a 4 go


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

Oki merci de tes eclaircissments Arturus, mais le fait est que, C'est une gamme de macbook "batarde" en fait, c la même base que les 13" pro mais sans le firewire.. donc je pars du postulat que si les 13" pro peuvent prendrent 8Go de Ram, pourquoi pas la mien??


----------



## photo4photos (28 Décembre 2010)

Donc moi i tourne à 7200 T/min et a une partie ssd. 
Personnellement j'attends que la technologie du ssd évolue et que le prix baisse avant d'y passer.
Je trouve que le momentus XT a une bon rapport qualité prix efficacité.
Et il y a une réelle différence entre le 320 go de base et mon disque dur... !


----------



## arturus (28 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> C'est une gamme de macbook "batarde" en fait, c la même base que les 13" pro mais sans le firewire.. donc je pars du postulat que si les 13" pro peuvent prendrent 8Go de Ram, pourquoi pas la mien??



bienvenue dans le monde d'apple ! chez apple la difference entre un pro et un non-pro se situe entre 4 et 8 go de RAM... ah, oui et le port firewire  




photo4photos a dit:


> Donc moi i tourne à 7200 T/min et a une partie ssd.
> Personnellement j'attends que la technologie du ssd évolue et que le prix baisse avant d'y passer.
> Je trouve que le momentus XT a une bon rapport qualité prix efficacité.
> Et il y a une réelle différence entre le 320 go de base et mon disque dur... !



et il ne vibre pas trop dans ton macbook pro ? (j'hésite à mettre ce modèl ou passer directement au ssd).


----------



## Dafeel (28 Décembre 2010)

arturus a dit:


> bienvenue dans le monde d'apple ! chez apple la difference entre un pro et un non-pro se situe entre 4 et 8 go de RAM... ah, oui et le port firewire .



Oui mais c'est les même cartes mères je crois, du moins de visu... alors je me tate... mais 177e les 2 barettes... sa fait mal et donc je ne vx pas les acheter pour qu'elles ne marchent pas.... d'autres idées??? 

en ce qui concerne le disque dur hybride cela me tente énormément et je compte certainement partir pour celui la en 500Go  merci a tous je considère cette question réglé, ou presque car ils disent dans le test que les 10 000tr sont plus performant, mais ils parlent de ceux des serveurs, alors je ne sais pas trop ou camper.... merci encore de toutes vos réponses


----------



## photo4photos (29 Décembre 2010)

arturus a dit:


> bienvenue dans le monde d'apple ! chez apple la difference entre un pro et un non-pro se situe entre 4 et 8 go de RAM... ah, oui et le port firewire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il vibre un peu plus oui trop non. J'ai mis des silentbloc et c'est top 
4 et 8 go ? Non on peut mettre 8 go dans un macbook blanc unibody. Il les tient et les reconnait.

Je dirais plus que pourquoi un macbook pro par rapport à un macbook ?

Le macbook pro est tout en aluminium et a un clavier rétroéclairé.

Voilà ce que je note de réellement mieux.


----------



## arturus (29 Décembre 2010)

photo4photos a dit:


> Il vibre un peu plus oui trop non. J'ai mis des silentbloc et c'est top
> 4 et 8 go ? Non on peut mettre 8 go dans un macbook blanc unibody. Il les tient et les reconnait.
> 
> Je dirais plus que pourquoi un macbook pro par rapport à un macbook ?
> ...



le macbook (air) est en alu mais n'a pas de clavier rétro-éclairé 

c'est pas plus mal car lorsque l'on regarde les spécifications sur le site d'apple c'est indiqué 4 Go max pour un macbook.


----------



## Dafeel (29 Décembre 2010)

comme je le disais tout a l'heure, la seule chose qui différencie un MPB du mien c'est le port firewire, vu que moi j'ai les seul macbook alu qui sont sorti en tant que tel... Donc par simple déduction bête et méchante, si le blanc unibody les tient, le mien aussi nn?


----------



## arturus (29 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> comme je le disais tout a l'heure, la seule chose qui différencie un MPB du mien c'est le port firewire, vu que moi j'ai les seul macbook alu qui sont sorti en tant que tel... Donc par simple déduction bête et méchante, si le blanc unibody les tient, le mien aussi nn?



et le clavier rétro-eclairé (je chipote).


Après les dates de sortie ne sont pas les mêmes pour le blanc unibody et le tien.
Après je sais pas. Le seul moyen c'est de tester. Mais si tu achetes la RAM et que tu ne gagnes rien tu auras perdu de l'argent.

apparement le chipset du macbook unibody alu peut gerer 8Go de RAM mais c'est apple qui limite à 4go de ram. DOnc après, je ne peux pas te dire mieux.

Edit : le peu que j'ai compris sur différentes pages en anglais (http://superuser.com/questions/8230/memory-upgrade-to-8gb-on-unibody-macbook) my anglais is approximatif, 8 Go de RAM ne servira à rien, mais avec 6 Go (4+2) cela semble marcher.


----------



## Dafeel (29 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse Arturus, je pense faire cela, mais comme le site ou j'ai trouvé les barrettes de RAM sont vendues par deux... donc tant qu'à faire... Bon dès que les étrennes dont tombés je pars pour le momentus XT 500Go 32Mo 7200tr et les barrettes  je laisse tomber l'OC qui à l'air d'être une énorme prise de risque pour une gain plus que minime je vous tiens au courant? merci à tous en tout cas de vos nombreuses réponses


----------



## pepes003 (29 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse Arturus, je pense faire cela, mais comme le site ou j'ai trouvé les barrettes de RAM sont vendues par deux... donc tant qu'à faire... Bon dès que les étrennes dont tombés je pars pour le momentus XT 500Go 32Mo 7200tr et les barrettes  je laisse tomber l'OC qui à l'air d'être une énorme prise de risque pour une gain plus que minime je vous tiens au courant? merci à tous en tout cas de vos nombreuses réponses



Quand on veut booster sa bécane, l'incontournable est le SSD !

Ok, un 7200tr est plus sympa que le 5400tr d'origine.
Ok, un Momentus XT démarre 5s plus vite qu'un 7200tr classique.
Mais le SSD met une claque monumental aux disques précités.


S'il te fallait UN seul composant, c'est pas l'ajout de ram ou overclocker ton proc qu'il faut, mais un SSD !

Alors oui c'est cher, mais un Corsair F120 ou un Intel Postville 120Go (même prix) rendra ton portable bien bien plus véloce que n'importe quel autre upgrade.
Et s'il te faut vraiment un "gros HDD", alors fait comme moi, prend un opticalbay (tu te passe de ton SuperDrive et tu mets un HDD 500Go à la place).
=> donc 120Go pour le système + apps et 500Go pour le stockage pure

Quelques liens : (coût total : 285e)
http://newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_27&products_id=220
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...moire-SSD-2-5-Force-series-120-Go-SATA-II.htm
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-SATA-II-Bulk-Momentus-7200-4-ST9500420AS.htm


----------



## Dafeel (29 Décembre 2010)

quelles sont les modifications a réaliser pour monter un "optical bay" svp??? merci


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> quelles sont les modifications a réaliser pour monter un "optical bay" svp??? merci


Tout est là:
Ajouter un second disque dur ou SSD dans un MacBook Pro 13"


----------



## Dafeel (29 Décembre 2010)

Un mot a dire... ton tuto est tout simplement GENIAL subsole !!!!!! c'est un truc de fou ?!?! quand a moi pour des raisons financière j'effectuerais cette manoeuvre que courant de l'été 2011, mais sa fait réver  en revanche, tant qu'a y être, est-il possible d'installer l'OS et tt les apli sur le SSD mais certaines apli comme itunes sur l'autre disque???? (mon itunes me prend 120Go / inconvéniant du fait qu'il copie chaque musique qu'il lit / je fais de la musique). Merci a tous pour vos précieux conseil en espérant que cette discution en aide d'autre  Il est bien le superdrive externe d'apple? parce que le interne... no comment...


----------



## Dafeel (29 Décembre 2010)

Et au passagen quelqu'un a trouvé des boitiers vide pour y mettre le superdrive??? au moins il servira a quelquechose ^^ merci encore


----------



## arturus (29 Décembre 2010)

Dafeel a dit:


> itunes sur l'autre disque???? (mon itunes me prend 120Go / inconvéniant du fait qu'il copie chaque musique qu'il lit / je fais de la musique). Merci a tous pour vos précieux conseil en espérant que cette discution en aide d'autre  Il est bien le superdrive externe d'apple? parce que le interne... no comment...



itunes tu l'installe sur le ssd. Mais après tu change le chemin d'accès pour enregistrer tes musiques


itunes - préférence - avancé. et c'est là que tu peux changer l'emplacement du dossier.
Sinon tu installe un ssd et tu mets ta biblio itunes sur un disque dur externe.


----------



## Dafeel (2 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir tout le monde c'est de nouveau moi qui fait remonter le topic !!! c'est un problème concernant la RAM :/ peux t on monter des barrettes de ram DDR3 1333Mhz a la place de barrettes de 1066MHz ? c'est ptetr une question stupide me direz vous mais mon problème étant que mon format de barrette que je viens de démonter correspond a des barrettes DDR3 1333MHz de forme (je vais vous montrer une photo si je peux) mais pas du tout aux modèles DDR3 en 1066MHz je n'y comprend pas grand chose alors désolé si cela vous apparrait évident :/ ) merci pour vos réponses.

(PS: j'ai commandé le Seagate Momentus XT 500Go  32Mo  )


----------



## tchoocolate (2 Janvier 2011)

Dafeel a dit:


> bonsoir tout le monde c'est de nouveau moi qui fait remonter le topic !!! c'est un problème concernant la RAM :/ peux t on monter des barrettes de ram DDR3 1333Mhz a la place de barrettes de 1066MHz ? c'est ptetr une question stupide me direz vous mais mon problème étant que mon format de barrette que je viens de démonter correspond a des barrettes DDR3 1333MHz de forme (je vais vous montrer une photo si je peux) mais pas du tout aux modèles DDR3 en 1066MHz je n'y comprend pas grand chose alors désolé si cela vous apparrait évident :/ ) merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> (PS: j'ai commandé le Seagate Momentus XT 500Go  32Mo  )



Le seagate marche très bien, le temps de démarrage de mon macbook a doublé, il marche comme un ordinateur doit marcher, sans bug, sans ralentissement, tout en bossan bien.
Bon choix


----------



## Dafeel (3 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir tout le monde c'est de nouveau moi qui fait remonter le topic  !!! c'est un problème concernant la RAM :/ peux t on monter des  barrettes de ram DDR3 1333Mhz a la place de barrettes de 1066MHz ? c'est  ptetr une question stupide me direz vous mais mon problème étant que  mon format de barrette que je viens de démonter correspond a des  barrettes DDR3 1333MHz de forme (je vais vous montrer une photo si je  peux) mais pas du tout aux modèles DDR3 en 1066MHz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je n'y comprend pas grand  chose alors désolé si cela vous apparrait évident :/ ) merci pour vos  réponses.

(PS: j'ai commandé le Seagate Momentus XT 500Go  32Mo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## meth13 (4 Janvier 2011)

si tu veus un ordi portable ou plutot une machine de fou voir de guerre , orientes toi sur un alienware portable , t en auras plein les yeux et pour ton argent !!!

PROCESSEUR	Intel® Core i7 Processor 840QM (1.86 Ghz, 8MB, 4C)	
CARTE GRAPHIQUE	CrossFire Dual 1GB ATI® Mobility Radeon HD 5870
MÉMOIRE	8 192 Mo (2 x 4 096) de mémoire bicanale DDR3 SDRAM à 1 333 MHz	
LECTEUR OPTIQUE	8X DVD+/- RW Optical Drive (DVD & CD read and write)	
DISQUE DUR	500GB Momentus XT Solid State Hybrid Drive	
ECRAN LCD	Écran 17" WideXGA+ 1 440 x 900 - Beyond HD (900 pixels) - 2CCFL	
BLUETOOTH	Module Bluetooth Dell Wireless 370 - Europe	
CONNECTIVITÉ SANS FIL	Intel® Wireless LAN 6300 3x3 802.11a/b/g/n card (EUR)	
BATTERIE PRINCIPALE	Batterie au lithium ion à 9 cellules (85 Wh)

et y a moyen de upgrader

apres t as en tour et la c est sans limite...


----------



## Dafeel (4 Janvier 2011)

merci de ton conseil meth13 mais cela ne réponds pas à ma question  je connais Alienware, mais a ce prix la je préfère un MBP ou un MP ^^ 3000e... mais voila, j'ai déja un MB, j'ai appellé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit qu'il tolérais plus de 4Go de RAM le mien... mais voila je repose ma question sur les barrettes, peut on mettre des 1333MHz a la place de 1066MHz.... merci de vos réponses


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2011)

Dafeel a dit:


> merci de ton conseil meth13 mais cela ne réponds pas à ma question  je connais Alienware, mais a ce prix la je préfère un MBP ou un MP ^^ 3000e... mais voila, j'ai déja un MB, j'ai appellé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit qu'il tolérais plus de 4Go de RAM le mien... mais voila je repose ma question sur les barrettes, peut on mettre des 1333MHz a la place de 1066MHz.... merci de vos réponses


Je ne sais pas.
D'après Mactracker voilà ce que tu dois mettre dans ton MacBook Aluminium (Late 2008):
2 slot: - 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM
Autre info: Max Ram:  6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)


----------



## Dafeel (4 Janvier 2011)

merci pour ta réponse, quel serais le risque de monter a 8Go, je risque de tout cramer??? ou juste qu'il me les reconnaisse pas?? parce que comme je vous ai dit, mes formes de barrettes correspondent aux formes des 1333MHz :/ alors je ne comprend pas. je n'ai pas la petite encoche bien sur un coté elle est quasiement au millieu :/ merci en tou cas de vois nombreux conseils et avertissements


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2011)

Dafeel a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse, quel serais le risque de monter a 8Go, je risque de tout cramer??? ou juste qu'il me les reconnaisse pas?? parce que comme je vous ai dit, mes formes de barrettes correspondent aux formes des 1333MHz :/ alors je ne comprend pas. je n'ai pas la petite encoche bien sur un coté elle est quasiement au millieu :/ merci en tou cas de vois nombreux conseils et avertissements



Je ne sais pas.
Mets la photo des barrettes que tu as démonté , peut-être que ça donnera des idées à d'autres.


----------



## Dafeel (4 Janvier 2011)

vonlontier mais je ne sais pas faire, comment puis-je les mettres??? merci


----------



## Dafeel (5 Janvier 2011)

Bon donc n'ayant pas trouvé le moyen de mettre Ma photo de barrette, j'en ai trouvé une équivalente, en fait les seules de 2x4Go compatibles avec mon MB. en revanche d'autres son marqué compatibles également avec mon MB, mais elles n'ont pas du tout l'encoche au même endroit... regardez ICI le deuxième modèle, comparez au premier et vous me direz si je me fait des idées ou non :/ en attendant vos réponses merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2011)

Dafeel a dit:


> Bon donc n'ayant pas trouvé le moyen de mettre Ma photo de barrette, j'en ai trouvé une équivalente, en fait les seules de 2x4Go compatibles avec mon MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
J'ai incorporé les images dans ton message, c'est plus vite fait à faire qu'à expliquer .:rateau:
J'ai utilisé deux techniques.
*- La première* consiste à repérer le lien de l'image directement chez son hébergeur ici MW  (le site distant)
- Ensuite  sur le forum Macgégnération tu cliques sur le bouton qui représente une petite montagne,








lorsque la fenêtre s'ouvre, tu effaces  le _http://_ qu'elle contient, et tu y colles l'adresse de l'image que tu veux afficher.
J'ai utilisé cette méthode pour afficher la première photo des barrettes de RAM dans ton message.

*- Seconde méthode :*
Tu réalises une capture d'écran de _"ce que tu veux montrer"_ et tu l'héberges sur un site par exemple ImageShack.us, le plus simple est d'utiliser le Widget ImageShack et de déposer la capture dessus, (la photo sera automatiquement uploadée & hébergée gratuitement sur leurs serveurs)
Ensuite il suffit de faire un _copier/coller_ de l'adresse qui apparaît dans le Widget et de la mettre sur Macgénération, ( c'est la même chose que dans la première méthode, _le bouton  petite montagne, _etc.)
J'ai utilisé cette méthode pour afficher la capture d'écran du bouton montagne du site Macgénération.

Si tu veux visualiser (_"le code"_) comment sont incorporées les photos dans le message il te suffit de cliquer sur répondre à ce message. 

:sick: OuuuuFFFfff, il existe d'autres méthodes, je laisse le soin aux autres d'en parler. :rateau:

Pour en revenir enfin au sujet, la seconde RAM n'est visiblement pas compatible. (Si c'est bien la première RAM qui est dans ton MB)


----------



## Dafeel (6 Janvier 2011)

merci pour l'info subsole  mais j'ai appellé macway apparement les images ne sont pas contractuelles sur leur site, donc malgrès que sur les photos se soient les même, ce ne sera pas focrément le cas quand je les recevrais.... :'( 

En tou cas j'ai monté le Momentus XT dans mon Macbook... c un missile ce disque je recommande fortement !!! merci pour tout


----------



## Dafeel (7 Janvier 2011)

J'ai eut la réponse a ma question, sur ce forum mais je poste la réponse pour ceux que sa intéresserais... il s'agit du commentaire de jef si vous cherchez...
===> ICI
JE CONFIRME QUE LE MACBOOK UNIBODY ALU DE 2008 EST UNE GAMME BÂTARDE AYANT DES CARTES MÈRE DE MBP!!!! Donc 8Go c possible    

J'avais juste un question a poser, qu'est ce que un "effi 64bit" ??? cela joue t il un role dans le fait d'accepter 8Go de Ram? merci a vous pour tous vos conseil  
Je suis ultra content du Segate momentus XT, en revanche effectivement si vous l'énervez beaucoup, il ronronne plus que le 5200tr d'origine... mais pour les perfs gagné, cela vaut largement le coup !!! je vous rassure la plupart du temps on ne l'entend pas . voila encore merci, jespère que vous pourrez répondre a ma DERNIÈRE question (avant la prochaine? non sa devrait aller la, je peux rien y faire de plus que ce que vous m'aviez déjà dit merciiiii !!!)


----------



## Dafeel (8 Janvier 2011)

plus personne n'a envi de répondre? :'(


----------



## Dafeel (11 Février 2011)

Bonjours à tous !! je viens vous remerciez car j'ai monté presque toute la configue, et mon macbook tourne n'enfer !!! le disque dur est magique, et les 8Go de RAM en motage photo le font revivre  j'espère que mon topic sera utile à quelqu'un, merci encore à tous


----------

